# Wolfe Rub Citrus Chicken



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 9, 2007)

I lifted up the skin and threw plenty of WRC in there, and coated the outside.






Made a up a basting sauce of bacon grease, cider vinegar, WRC, and maple syrup. I kept throwing that on during the whole cook.














The flavor of the Wolfe Rub Citrus was really great. The parts under the skin...you could really pick up the citrus, and it had the same nice balance of heat/sweet of WRO! 

Larry said to put some under the skin so the rind could rehydrate. I'm gunna try using some on a rolled pork tenderloin. Great Job Larry. Sell it!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks great Scotty. I think Larry finally hit the mark with this rub  
Nice use of ambient light with the pics


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 9, 2007)

Good Job - Everyting looks great!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 9, 2007)

Great taste huh Scotty! I can't wait to try mine!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 10, 2007)

Damm Another recipe to try that looks yummy Scotty


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 10, 2007)

Yummy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trekr (Sep 10, 2007)

*Looks great*

Scotty, Food looks great. Enjoy the BBQ opportunity before the white stuff comes.


----------



## john a (Sep 11, 2007)

That looks great Scotty, what white stuff?  :?


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 11, 2007)

I must say, that looks great.

The WRC is very good.


----------

